# Hymer S630 plastic feet for lounge table



## channelhoppers (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi there

We are having great difficulty getting replacement plastic feet covers for our lounge table in our Hymer van. We've contacted Hymer UK who looked into this and advised that it is not possible to buy the feet as they are supplied with the tables. I contacted Hymer directly in Germany and they said they buy the tables complete and weren't able to give me a name for the supplier! Without these plastic feet the steel scrapes directly onto the floor. We tried sticking allsorts onto the bottom of the legs but they are sort of hollow and nothing stays on.

Many thanks for anyone who can shed light onto this. It may be we have to get them specially made by a UK plastics company.

Thanks


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi,
can we have a pic of the table to allow us to provide solutions.

cheers
simon


----------



## channelhoppers (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi

Thanks for responding. We'll take a photo tomorrow and hopefully send it to you.

regards
Jane and Alan


----------

